# transformador 15watts 42v donde se puede adquirir



## turasg12 (Mar 16, 2011)

estoy buscando un transformador 15watts 42 v   pieza original L4120 A26u ,para un Durabrand 5-CD Home Stereo System modelo cd2160


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 16, 2011)

probablemente en una casa de radio o electronica


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 16, 2011)

turasg12 dijo:


> estoy buscando un transformador 15watts 42 v   pieza original L4120 A26u ,para un Durabrand 5-CD Home Stereo System modelo cd2160



Seguro de ese voltaje que pones? Se me hace que es demasiado voltaje para un equipo tan pequeño.

Y ademas es un valor poco comun, no creo que lo consigas en algun negocio.


----------



## angel36 (Mar 16, 2011)

si es este el equipo ......

Me sumo a lo que dice pipa.....

seguro que esos son lo valores....

podes poner una foto.........del trafo?


----------



## turasg12 (Mar 16, 2011)

el transformador tiene un puente de diodos y resistencias que controlan el voltage estan bien esa plaquita  lo que necesito es el transformador

si esa es la foto del equipo


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 16, 2011)

turasg12 dijo:


> si esa es la foto del equipo



angel dice si podes subir una foto del trafo, tambien seria bueno que veas los capacitores de filtro de la funete de que voltaje son, sigo pensando que ese voltaje es incorrecto.


----------



## turasg12 (Mar 16, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> angel dice si podes subir una foto del trafo, tambien seria bueno que veas los capacitores de filtro de la funete de que voltaje son, sigo pensando que ese voltaje es incorrecto.



el transformador L4120-A26u   15w  42v ,  el principal capacitor es de 25v despues de la plaquita de diodos que conecta al capacitor


----------



## angel36 (Mar 16, 2011)

bueno si el capacitor es de 25v.....nunca podría el transformador ser de 42v ya que e capacitor reventaría

Insisto en que saques una foto del mismo.....

A todo esto.....ya lo probaste al transformador...........?


----------



## turasg12 (Mar 16, 2011)

angel36 dijo:


> bueno si el capacitor es de 25v.....nunca podría el transformador ser de 42v ya que e capacitor reventaría
> 
> Insisto en que saques una foto del mismo.....
> 
> A todo esto.....ya lo probaste al transformador...........?



ya lo probe no marca voltage , foto no puedo ponerla por el momento

aqui la linia electrica es 120v 60hz  lo pongo como referencia creo alla es 220v


----------



## angel36 (Mar 16, 2011)

hace lo siguiente......

tenes medidor de continuidad supongo en el tester.........

medí el primario y luego el secundario.......

deberías de tener continuidad en las dos bobinas....tanto en la primaria como en la secundaria


----------



## turasg12 (Mar 16, 2011)

angel36 dijo:


> hace lo siguiente......
> 
> tenes medidor de continuidad supongo en el tester.........
> 
> ...



no hay contunidad , voltage 0 tiene olor  a quemado


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 16, 2011)

tiene que haber continuidad entre primario con primario y entre secundario y segundario..nunca entre primario y secundario,es un trafo raro el que necesitas..mucho voltaje y poca potencia


----------



## angel36 (Mar 16, 2011)

bueno llévalo a reparar o buscar su reemplazo......pero llévalo así lo ven y pueden darte uno de iguales características...........


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 16, 2011)

bueno, listo, el trafo se quemo...y ahora sabemos que el equipo tiene alimentacion sintetica (1 solo ramal sin voltajes negativos) y que la tensión no supera los 25V

es decir, debe tener el tipico transformador de 18V a 5A...común y sencillo.


saludos


----------



## angel36 (Mar 16, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ............ y que la tensión no supera los 25V
> 
> es decir, debe tener el tipico transformador de 18V a 5A...común y sencillo.



pensaba en eso cuando le decía que lleve el trafo así lo ven.....y le dan un reemplazo


----------



## turasg12 (Mar 16, 2011)

angel36 dijo:


> pensaba en eso cuando le decía que lleve el trafo así lo ven.....y le dan un reemplazo



dificil conseguirlo aca, estoy tratando conseguirlo por internet


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 16, 2011)

che soy el unico al que se le ve mal el foro?las otras paginas se me ven bien..


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 16, 2011)

turasg12 dijo:


> el transformador L4120-A26u   15w  42v ,  el principal capacitor es de 25v despues de la plaquita de diodos que conecta al capacitor




Fijate cuantos cables tiene de salida el trafo, porque podria ser un 12+12, eso daria 24V, no 42V.
Aparte con esa potencia el trafo solo entregaria unos 350ma.

Lo ideal seria una foto, pero ya que no se puede, decinos como esta hecha la fuente, 4 diodos? y un solo capacitor? o dos? 
Decinos tambien el nombre del ci de audio, para tener asi una idea.


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 16, 2011)

ahora se me empezo a ver bien(a nadie le importa :O )..trata se subir una foto,de la forma que sea y con la calidad que se pueda.seguramente te van a poder ayudar mas


----------



## turasg12 (Mar 16, 2011)

matijuarez dijo:


> ahora se me empezo a ver bien(a nadie le importa :O )..trata se subir una foto,de la forma que sea y con la calidad que se pueda.seguramente te van a poder ayudar mas



gracias tratare a ver si puedo subirla


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 16, 2011)

Decinos ell nombre del Ci de audio, el amplificador, con eso tendremos una idea aproximada.


----------



## turasg12 (Mar 16, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Decinos ell nombre del Ci de audio, el amplificador, con eso tendremos una idea aproximada.



ahora no estoy en casa mas adelante lo digo , gracias por la ayuda


----------



## turasg12 (Mar 17, 2011)

ya solucionado adapte un transformador universal salida voltage dc y elimine placa de diodos y capacitores .gracias a todos por su interes en ayudar.


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 17, 2011)

turasg12 dijo:


> ya solucionado adapte un transformador universal salida voltage dc y elimine placa de diodos y capacitores .gracias a todos por su interes en ayudar.



Podrias decirnos de que voltaje es tu adaptador? imagino que no mas de 12V.


----------



## turasg12 (Mar 18, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Podrias decirnos de que voltaje es tu adaptador? imagino que no mas de 12V.



20 voltios  15w


----------

